# How many of you ride with Impact gear?



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never used and I'm just curious how common it is. I've recently took some pretty wicked falls trying to progress in the park on larger features. I've got 5's down (well.. kinda!) and I'm getting better on rails, but I'm usually pretty beat up by the end of the day. :dizzy:

I'm really thinking about getting some shorts/kneepads and maybe even vest. I'm guessing I'll just use the shorts for the most part but I might as buy the whole setup! I was looking at the "Skeletools" website - Do these restrict movement or annoy the fuck out of you? 

I would of never thought about this 4-5 years ago, I must be getting soft as I age!


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought butt pad and wrist guards after my first time out on the mountain. After awhile I can't even tell i was wearing the pad. The wrist guards does kind of get in the way, but it's better than visting the doctor.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Knee/shin pads, padded shorts, spine protector, helmet. With snowboarding clothing, you can't tell if someone is wearing armour or not.

Interestingly, now that I'm used to wearing it, I actually don't ride as aggressively when I don't have it on.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

PDubz said:


> I've never used and I'm just curious how common it is. I've recently took some pretty wicked falls trying to progress in the park on larger features. I've got 5's down (well.. kinda!) and I'm getting better on rails, but I'm usually pretty beat up by the end of the day. :dizzy:
> 
> I'm really thinking about getting some shorts/kneepads and maybe even vest. I'm guessing I'll just use the shorts for the most part but I might as buy the whole setup! I was looking at the "Skeletools" website - Do these restrict movement or annoy the fuck out of you?
> 
> I would of never thought about this 4-5 years ago, I must be getting soft as I age!


I wear skeletools to help absorb impact in hopes of protecting from aggravating my lower back and they don't restrict movement at all. You don't really notice them when you're riding. It does kinda feel like you're wearing a diaper when you first put them on but you quickly forget about them.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

You certainly need them if you are trying out or learning new park tricks. With them on, you actually learn more rather than limited by aches here and there. But still, play sensibly and also wear a helmet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I wear full upper body armor, no wrist guards... Looking at getting a full lower soon too. If something can keep me on the slopes more days out of the year, I'll do it.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I wear full upper body armor, no wrist guards... Looking at getting a full lower soon too. If something can keep me on the slopes more days out of the year, I'll do it.


You mean you have an upper body armor that includes spine protector, shoulder pads, clavicular pads and elbow guards all in one piece?


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Impact shorts. First time I went snowboarding, I couldn't sit for 2 weeks and I really wish I was joking with that. Bought some Demon Snow Hard Tail shorts from Back Country(gotta love that unlimited lifetime returns if you hate them) and last week when I first tried them out I could hardly feel any falls on my butt or tailbone. I had no soreness/injury whatsoever and could have gone snowboarding the next day guaranteed...as opposed to what I was doing the first time which was squatting over the toilet when I had to go #2 because I just could not put my butt down on the seat because of the pain(you gotta do what you gotta do bro). Worth it.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Armor shorts and a backpack.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Noob here, but getting butt pads and wrist guards. Oh and have a helmet now 

I'm still on the lookout for knee pads. I fall on my knees a lot and they were sore for weeks after the last trip. Seriously, my butt had healed but my knees still hurt! So yeah... I'm into strapping pillows to myself, they are for sure cheaper than doctor's bills and I don't want any long-term effects of being a clumsy noob on a board :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wear impact shorts. Demon Pro. 

Will probably end up getting upper body protection as well. I faced the music a couple seasons ago... I'm aging and my body just doesn't bounce back from the dumbest of injuries like it used to. 

Even with the impact shorts, my tailbone has been sore for the past few months. Can't imagine what shape I'd be in if I didn't have it. 

I never notice it while riding. The only time I notice it is when I take a break to sit down. Another annoyance is having to remove it before driving as it is not comfortable sitting on it for extended periods of time.

I really don't care if people see it on me. In fact, I put it on and off in the parking lot out in the open.


----------



## quixotic_elixer (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Doctor Shocks impact shorts: https://www.shockdoctor.com/shockskin-3-2-impact-short ?

they seem pretty good to me..


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't leave home with out body armour i use impact, shorts and spine protection.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

When jibbing in the back yard I wear protec knee and elbow pads. But when I'm on the mountain I wear the knee pads about 50% of the time, more so when I plan on riding park.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ig88 said:


> You mean you have an upper body armor that includes spine protector, shoulder pads, clavicular pads and elbow guards all in one piece?


Exactly, it's in a jacket format, although I've got a mid-low end model so the only parts that are hard plastic are the shoulder pads and elbow pads. The rib protection is just thin little strips of plastic, spine protector is a layer of foam, same with the clavicle pads.

I ride aggressively and it's saved my ass a few times!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I ride aggressively and it's saved my ass a few times!


Your ass must be in an odd place...


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Ordered the whole setup, I'm looking forward to trying them out! 
Not looking forward to the inevitable bail though, haha!


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Exactly, it's in a jacket format, although I've got a mid-low end model so the only parts that are hard plastic are the shoulder pads and elbow pads. The rib protection is just thin little strips of plastic, spine protector is a layer of foam, same with the clavicle pads.
> 
> I ride aggressively and it's saved my ass a few times!


Damn, wish I was wearing something like this on Monday when I ate shit and separated my shoulder, possibly ending my damn season. I am definitely going to look into one of these for next season, any recommendations as far as brand/style?

I agree with others, i'll go on the hill looking like Robocop if it saves my ass from injury and prolongs the season. Getting hurt blows!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Usually g form knee pad (helps with a bum right knee) and azzpadz.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I wear a tailbone guard. I don't fall much but when I do it's usually on the butt and tailbone injuries can really hurt. My POC shorts are so low profile that I don't even feel I'm wearing them so it's a no-brainer. And I always wear a helmet. You never know what might hit you...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NightRider2613 said:


> Damn, wish I was wearing something like this on Monday when I ate shit and separated my shoulder, possibly ending my damn season. I am definitely going to look into one of these for next season, any recommendations as far as brand/style?
> 
> I agree with others, i'll go on the hill looking like Robocop if it saves my ass from injury and prolongs the season. Getting hurt blows!


Once I put my jacket on you'd never tell, it's quite form fitting! I tore various parts of my rotator cuffs three times falling directly onto my shoulders, so the GF said "GET SOME ARMOR!" Thrilled with it now...

I ride with the Demon Flex Force Pro upper armor, I haven't tried anything else so I can't speak for how it compares. For me it's just the right level of protection. I'm not hitting 70 foot kickers, or dropping off 30 foot cliffs! If I was I'd probably get something in the $200 range instead.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't. I wish I did though. I forgot how painful it was to smash tailbones on ice until an idiot in the middle of the ski-out decided to remind me of that. =/


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

my azzpad save my ASS last sunday. last run of the day,while cruising back to the main lodge i hit an ice patch which on a side hill about 30 degree incline and drop my ass like a trap door:dizzy:, lucky me having that gear save my ass and with my LEVEL gloves too, my wrist was fine. so, use them cuz it helps ease the pain.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I had a Pro-Tec Pinner suit for track days and I took it snowboarding a few times. It seems to work well but the protection it offers isn't that much more than a regular spine protector yet it adds bulk. Not much, but enough where I think you'd probably just opt for a spine protector.


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Once I put my jacket on you'd never tell, it's quite form fitting! I tore various parts of my rotator cuffs three times falling directly onto my shoulders, so the GF said "GET SOME ARMOR!" Thrilled with it now...
> 
> I ride with the Demon Flex Force Pro upper armor, I haven't tried anything else so I can't speak for how it compares. For me it's just the right level of protection. I'm not hitting 70 foot kickers, or dropping off 30 foot cliffs! If I was I'd probably get something in the $200 range instead.


Thanks so much! That is seriously awesome and seems perfect for the type of riding I do. Found it on sale at Backcountry, let's just say that bad boy is ordered!


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Exactly, it's in a jacket format, although I've got a mid-low end model so the only parts that are hard plastic are the shoulder pads and elbow pads. The rib protection is just thin little strips of plastic, spine protector is a layer of foam, same with the clavicle pads.
> 
> I ride aggressively and it's saved my ass a few times!


Could you separately adjust the position of the elbow pads, say using velcros. I always worry that sometimes the jacket that fits me may not have the elbow pads in the correct position for my elbows.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ig88 said:


> Could you separately adjust the position of the elbow pads, say using velcros. I always worry that sometimes the jacket that fits me may not have the elbow pads in the correct position for my elbows.


Yes elbow pads have velcro straps to secure them in place. If you can get to a local shop and try the armor on I'd suggest that. You do want it to fit pretty snug.


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

How much heat absorption does that armor add? 

I am worried I will burn alive while riding with any additional layers. Current WA weather forces me to have only 2 layers: the under-shirt and a snow jacket. Any more than that I begin to cook inside on the slopes.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Olex said:


> How much heat absorption does that armor add?
> 
> I am worried I will burn alive while riding with any additional layers. Current WA weather forces me to have only 2 layers: the under-shirt and a snow jacket. Any more than that I begin to cook inside on the slopes.


It's warm. I ride with a spring jacket now most of the time. That's one of the drawbacks if you're a warm rider. On the other hand when it's -20 out and people are running for the lodge I'm still enjoying the snow! :yahoo:


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yes elbow pads have velcro straps to secure them in place. If you can get to a local shop and try the armor on I'd suggest that. You do want it to fit pretty snug.


Thanks. That's good. Are you aware there are some armor jackets where their elbow pads are fixed and not adjustable? I thought I came across a few of those on internet pictures.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

If I am just cruising around I'll have knee pads, azz pad and gloves with wrist protection. If I'll be jumping or the conditions really suck I will throw on the demon flex force upper body armor. The knee pads and wrist guards have done more when I hit ice patches under fresh snow walking to and from the car than I have needed on the hill and hopefully that stays the case.


----------

